# Ninth Budwing ooth -> 60 nymphs



## padkison (May 7, 2007)

The 9th and final ooth from one of my now dead Budwing females hatched out today and produced about 60 nymphs. About 1/2 the first ooths that she laid.

Pictures in the gallery


----------



## OGIGA (May 8, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## padkison (May 8, 2007)

More hatched today for a total of about 90.

One mating with these females and 8-9 ooths each without a major drop in nymphs. Prolific.


----------



## jplelito (May 8, 2007)

_Miomantis_ lays smaller oothecae but they can do the same, laying more than a dozen with one mating that will still hatch out 40 + nymphs.

They, _Parasphendale_, and _Cilnia_ are all closely related - maybe it's a family thing, since they all lay a ton of good ooths with a single mating.

Too bad _Gongylus_ and those other outlandish species don't work that way, eh?


----------

